# one of my jack's got hith



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

i came home the other day and one of my jack dempsy's got a pinn hole right between the eyes. i put him in a 30gal hospis that i keep feeders in(no feeders @ present) and im treating him w/ some salt. i usually feed him pellits w some occasional feeder's but now he wont eat the pellits. i know its #1 important that he eats the pellits for nutrition. ive heard about vitamens that you put in the h2o but that they dont work real well. any ideas????? or input????? any thing that could help the little guy would be greatly appreciated!!! thanks


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

keep the water perfect in the tank and do regular water changes and he should heal up soon


----------



## GHOLDFISH KILLA (Jul 16, 2004)

I dont quite understand your question. if he just got bit, you shouldn't trip it'll heal quick, if the pinhole grows, then jacks got hole in the head disease most likely. luckily this is common and there is readily available medicine at any fish store.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*right here buddy*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

do small daily water changes, remove any carbon and feed with a good varied diet


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

it sucks when oscars wont eat pellets and have hith would brine shrimp soaked in vitamins help


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

HITH


----------

